# Food to stay away from?



## RedExplosives (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi guys, i'm new to prepping and I was wondering what are some food I should take away from? Stuff that a person just getting in to prepping would think is good. Example, Till a couple minutes ago I thought ramen noodles were good, but to my surprise they aren't because they provide no nutritional value. Sorry if I'm not asking the right question. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sometimes a familiar food does something important, it fills the tummy and makes you feel good. I have a lot of Ramen. It is quick and it is full of salt which is good if someone isn't feeling well, one of my family members has been told to consume extra salt. Ramen is the easiest way to do that.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

pack of ramen has 380 calories and 8g of protein.... and tastes yummy.... also iron,fiber, carbs,fat.... store away IMO!!!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Eat SPAM!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedExplosives said:


> Hi guys, i'm new to prepping and I was wondering what are some food I should take away from? Stuff that a person just getting in to prepping would think is good. Example, Till a couple minutes ago I thought ramen noodles were good, but to my surprise they aren't because they provide no nutritional value. Sorry if I'm not asking the right question. Thanks in advance.


I stay away from Brussels sprouts, I just don't like them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Spam!!! =)


I disagree Mish. The OP seems genuine and is not a spammer. He's not that smart, but he is not a spammer. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


>


My bad. :vs_smirk:

(But I do like the new Bacon flavored Spam.)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would stay away from...








It will make you wish you never made it through TSHF!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I would stay away from...
> View attachment 17401
> 
> 
> It will make you wish you never made it through TSHF!!!


That reminds me of the time we met that big Amazon looking chick at the Dew Drop Inn in Scranton. That didn't end well if I recall...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> That reminds me of the time we met that big Amazon looking chick at the Dew Drop Inn in Scranton. That didn't end well if I recall...


I couldn't believe that you got Bertha to do what she did!! So wrong! Oh, the humanity!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I couldn't believe that you got Bertha to do what she did!! So wrong! Oh, the humanity!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


After a few shots or 10 of Pepe Lopez, big Bertha said she'd do anything...

I didn't think she'd actually paint my house...

Purple!

Yep, didn't end well...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> After a few shots or 10 of Pepe Lopez Berths said she'd do anything...I didn't think she'd actually paint my house...purple! Yep, didn't end well...


Didn't realize "painting the house purple" was the slang for what happened! Lol
Good to know!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Didn't realize "painting the house purple" was the slang for what happened! Lol
> Good to know!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Drats...foiled again.


----------

